

How the modern world came to recognize autistic people  - Sanddancer
http://www.wired.com/2015/08/neurotribes-with-steve-silberman/

======
benj2240
Interesting article about the history and future of autism diagnosis, but it
had very little to do with the title.

"Interview With the Author of a New Book on Autism" is a lot less gripping, I
suppose.

~~~
dang
We've replaced the misleading title with a representative sentence from the
article. If anyone suggests a better title, we can change it again.

